# 2017, Waiting on Lambs ♡



## secuono

Alrighty! 

Going to start the 2017 Lambs thread early & on the first day of breeding season! 

Breeding season starts October 1st, 2016 & ends November 30th, 2016. 

Earliest lambing date is February 15th, 2017 & latest date is May 8th, 2017.

There are four breeding groups this time around. 
Billy with FatWrinkley, Marshmallow, Periwinkle & Marley.
Twinkie with Sugar, Vanilla, Addie & Chocolate. 
Kris with Cocoa, Patchie, Lolla & Emmie.
Maciej with Surry, Shelly & Latte.

I will most likely be keeping all ewe lambs from Maciej, as I am only keeping him for one, maybe two breeding seasons. 

There are 15 ewes, expecting about 15-20 lambs. ♡

Waiting List is open. If you're interested in reserving a lamb or three, send me a message. 

Billy's group.





Kris' group.




Twinkie's group.




Maciej's group.


----------



## Sheepshape

Nice,cuddly-looking sheep, secuono.

It'll be 2 or 3 weeks before my rams go in to my ladies as our climate is too harsh for early lambing. 

I had intended to keep my ewe number at about 50, but it has crept up to about 65 as there are some who either absolute pets (affectionate bottle lambs), some who had maggots.were too small to go to breeding market etc. and I won't let 'em go for meat.

I will use 3-4 rams. My biggest ram,Popeye, had to have an eye removed last year as he was attacked by a horned ram.....the ladies still find him irresistible,though. My second ram, Simon, is untested,but he looks like he'll be OK. The third ram is being borrowed from a neighbour....an untested yearling, and I may use one of this years ram lambs. Popeye will have about 35 for the first 3 weeks and then there'll be a swop over to try to secure the largest number of pregnancies possible.

Of my new 15 or so ewe lambs,about half are big enough to go to the tup, the others can wait a year.

I always look forward to them being scanned around New Year to determine what 'best case scenario' in lamb numbers will be.


----------



## secuono

So, I will have Macjie & Twinkie for sale after this breeding season is over. Hopefully, I can trade for a OEBSR, RR, white ram or sell the two to pay for one shipped in.


----------



## secuono

I'm considering this name theme, which may change if I find another theme that seems to fit better.

Any other names that fit this theme? If you know of any others, please post them so I can add them to the list. I have 15+ lambs expected to be born, so I'm severely lacking in names to choose from!

Old style names-
Eloise, Earl, Welton, Carlton, Sebastian, Michaelis, Lucia.


----------



## animalmom

Jane, Ronald, Roland, Micah, Wesley, Cameron, Luke, Lucas, Anna, Emma

So does this mean if you use one of my names I get the lamb?  (just teasing you)


----------



## secuono

Just put in a reservation through Halfpint Farm and Fiber in Kentucky! I am hoping they have a white, RR, OEBSR ram lamb this coming spring to replace both of my white rams! So that will be a fun new lamb if he is born!


----------



## secuono

Okay, have 3 rams for sale now. Keeping Billy and the rest are available. 

Billy's breeding season ended early. He is ignoring hotwire and trying to climb and smush fencing down. =/

Maciej's breeding season may be over soon as well if his ewes keep over reacting to his advances. They may be bred, but they don't need to fly around like blind pingpong balls. lol

So it will be totally random how many lambs may be born, some ewes may not be bred, but the maddness this year needs to stop. I'll be keeping some of Kris' and Maciej's ewe lambs, hoping they are all ewes so I can choose unrelated ones.


----------



## secuono

Decided to put Billy back in with his girls until the end of the month, maybe an extra week after that. Other rams are in the easement and done breeding. If Maciej doesn't sell & some of his ewes do not lamb, I'll separate them and put them back together or keep him for one more season. 
Looks like I may have a buyer for Twinkie.


----------



## secuono

Billy's girls.


----------



## secuono

And the ladies that are done for the season.


 


 


 

Left to Right- Sugar, Surry, Chocolate, Vanilla, Cocoa, Latte, Addie, Emmie, Patchie, Lolla, Shelly.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

And lastly, the boys that are done for the year. 
Twinkie somehow got grease down his head....I have no clue...


----------



## animalmom

Such cuties, all of them.


----------



## secuono

Moved the last group back. Now just trying to keep rams calm and ewes happy n fat.


----------



## Ferguson K

Can't wait!


----------



## animalmom

Those faces always make me smile.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## secuono

Decided to move Maciej in with the ewes for 6wks to catch any that didn't breed before. He soon bred a handful of ewes, Surry, Marshmallow, #12 & #146. Surry is a massive hussy! 

And Rzeka still sits next to the ewes. She licks ears like momma loves to do, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Mike CHS

They are looking happy and those faces are gorgeous.


----------



## secuono

Such hams ♡☆♡


----------



## secuono

The other two ewes bred today are Latte & Addie.


----------



## secuono

It has been so warm, can't wait for spring!

Working on tons of little projects, since the ground is mushy and soft.

Got the majority of a catch pen done. Just need to make the squeeze/shute. 

Ordered a bunch of wood panels to make 8 lambing jugs along the barn's isle. 4x5ft. 

Moved the horse fence so the eroded ground is out of the way. Now the backyard can be a pasture w/o rams climbing fencing.


----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley is developing an udder!


----------



## secuono

Sugar seems to have an udder, along with a couple others.
I should take new pics so you guys can start guessing how many they are baking!

Here are some from the other day. A couple look promising for twins.


----------



## secuono

Got some pics, mostly stuffed with hay, lol.

Alright, you guys can start guessing if you'd like. 

Vanilla




FatWrinkley 




Marshmallow 




Tatiana 



Lolla




Chocolate 




Patchie


 



Marshmallow 




FatWrinkley


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle 


 

Latte


 

Emmie


 

Marley


 

Surry


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, look at all those sheep... And what a great looking pasture/hay field in the background there! Wonder who owns that?  No idea on number of potential lambs... All I see is wool.   No eye for it with sheep I guess, and not much better with goats


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Wow, look at all those sheep... And what a great looking pasture/hay field in the background there! Wonder who owns that?  No idea on number of potential lambs... All I see is wool.   No eye for it with sheep I guess, and not much better with goats



I'm also really bad at it. Twin guesses end up singles, singles end up twins, ugh. I try to imagine them 2in thinner, but it doesn't help.

The horses are using it! 
Well, part of it. It's not fully fenced still, so I put up hot wire so they can graze all day over there and come back in with the sheep for the night to fill up on hay. 

And I've started trail riding over there, too.


----------



## Sheepshape

Definitely 17.......absolutely NO idea in reality....they look pretty slim really (accounting for lots of fleece).

Nice looking flock, fantastic set up and fabulous weather.

I'm just going to take a pic of the infernal mud and grot we're having to suffer right now!

Whatever, here's hoping for loads of healthy lambs for you.


----------



## secuono

Cocoa


 

Sugar


 

Surry


 

Vanilla


 

Marley


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle 



 

Shelly


 

Addie & Emmie


 

Addie


 

Emmie


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Those are some roly-poly fuzz balls, lol!  They are so stinkin' cute!   Can't wait for cute lamb pics!


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't been around any of this type.  What is their normal weight when they aren't pregnant?

I'm trying to get a perspective on their size.

edit to add that they are cute as they can be.


----------



## secuono

Tricky to mark each by name now...lol, but not impossible.


----------



## secuono

Mike CHS said:


> I haven't been around any of this type.  What is their normal weight when they aren't pregnant?
> 
> I'm trying to get a perspective on their size.
> 
> edit to add that they are cute as they can be.



Similar. Kind of like swapping summer fat for winter wool, which makes them look the same. I think just one was a bit thinner than I like em after lambing/shearing last year.


These were in April 2015. 
Vanilla


 

Periwinkle 


 

Chocolate


 

This one is from this past summer. Different ewes than the above ones. Got a bunch of new ewes, so the middle one isn't as fat as the others.
Surry, Latte & Emmie.


 

IDK if that helps any, lol.
As far as actual weight, don't have a livestock scale.


----------



## secuono

Some more look round, but I may just be seeing things, lol
Got some panels to use as lambing jugs!
Will add a board on all of them at the bottom to keep the tiny lambs in.
Horses have started staying out on the new land full time, so it should be safe for babies again. 
I'm starting to get anxious. 


 

 



Hoping Rzeka does well with the babies.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like the panels!  Of course, I like anything that is portable because I keep changing my mind...


----------



## secuono

Looks like the soonest possible due date is 8 days from today. 
Can't wait for lambs!!


----------



## secuono

2.19.2017 Udder Update

Obvious on Lolla, Shelly, Periwinkle, Sugar, Patchie & FatWrinkley.

Tiny on Vanilla, Latte, Chocolate.

None or not noticable on Tatiana, Surry, Marshmallow, Cocoa, Addie, Emmie & Marley.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Your sheep are so incredibly squishy-huggable looking.  Love the pictures.


----------



## secuono

I'm thinking FW & Patchie may be the first ones to lamb. C'mon ewe lambs, twins & more ewe lambs! Please!

Started cleaning out the barn and setting up three of the lambing jugs.


----------



## secuono

Sugar was hot pink n puffy yesterday. I second guessed myself. 

Sugar had a white ram lamb this afternoon. Sire is Twinkie.

I still haven't decided on a name theme....ugh. 

Everyone came to check it out, horses, too.


----------



## secuono

Way too many names this time around. Ah well, I'm having a huge, long term brainfart for name themes, so this will be it this year. Lol

Earl, Welton, Carlton, Sebastian, Michaelis, William, Thomas, Bernard, Garrett, Jarvis, Emmet, Fergus, Otto, Nyles, Norman, Remmy, Selles, Derrik, Theodor, Oden, Davie, Malcolm, Jerome, Jesper, Lucas.

Eloise, Lucia, Lillyann, Matilda, Juliana, Isabella, Tilly, Audry, Margrett, Maude, Emma, Mylla, Matty, Paulie, Barbara, Annette, Madlyn, Gabbie, Joyce, Suzzana, Lizzy.


----------



## animalmom

And another fluffy heart stealer is born.  Congrats.  I'm like Earl a whole lot. (for what that is worth)


----------



## secuono

He's doing great, have videos to link to once they upload.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Added up what the ewes typically have.
Right now, it's a tie at 6 & 6. Vanilla had a single & then twins, so hoping the twins continue. That makes guesstimate of # of lambs at 21!

Twins-
FatWrinkley, Emmie, Patchie, Addie, Vanilla, Marley.

Singles-
Shelly, Lolla, Chocolate, Periwinkle, Marshmallow, Sugar.

Ones that are on their first lambing-
Sugar, Cocoa, Latte, Surry.

Ones that are on their second lambing & may become twinners-
Marshmallow.

Then added up what the rams have produced, while I owned them & past numbers if I was informed. Been just pasture fed, so going to try graining ewes for flushing and see if more ewes crop up next year.
Maciej had 99% ewe lambs at previous farm. Twinkie sold & has 3 ewes due to lamb, 4th ewe's lamb is already added to his #s. Kris has 4 ewes due. Maciej has 3 ewes due. Bouncy sold the other year.

Bouncy- 9 rams, 7 ewes.
Billy- 1 ram, 2 ewes.
Twinkie- 4 rams, ?ewes.
Kris- 3 rams, 1 ewe.
Maciej- ?rams, ?ewes.


----------



## secuono

Sugar & Jesper


----------



## norseofcourse

It's amazing how much wool the young lambs have on their lower legs - it's like little legwarmers!


----------



## secuono

I keep going out, hoping another lamb has shown up, but nope. They are holding out on me. Lol
Now it's storming real good. Hoping that means the grass will grow, grow, grow!!


----------



## newton the goat

He's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## secuono

A day & a half left in February, no one looks ready to pop still. Boo. =/
But Jesper is is doing great, like a hyper jumping bean.


----------



## secuono

Patchie looks to be getting a larger udder tonight.


----------



## newton the goat

He's so cute!


----------



## secuono

Patchie looks pink today. Bac to being warm out for a day or two. But rain is expected.


----------



## secuono

Way to catch me off guard!

She didn't look ready at all! Sneaky!

Periwinkle had an ewe lamb at 6:40 & then a ram lamb at 7:20!  ♡ 

The ram is the larger one.

All three LGDs got to help dry off the ewe lamb. They're now barking up a storm.


----------



## TAH

Congrats and good dogs!


----------



## secuono

Saw Patchie's lamb(s) kick again! 
Pale one minute, pink the next. Who knew they changed so much n so fast. But still donno when she'll let me meet them, lol.


----------



## secuono

FW



 

 


Patchie


----------



## secuono

Tied up Peri so I could clean out their pen. Horribly windy. No one is happy with it. =/
Lizzy & Nyles.


 




All three lambs so far are available.


----------



## secuono

Two ewe lambs from Addie.
She is not tending to them. Found the lambs out n cold, separately, mom in barn. WTF.
But one fed on her own, other I mixed mom milk & formula for her to drink up. Wearing coats, freezing tonight.
No sleep for me tonight.


----------



## secuono

Doing much better now. 
Peri's are also quite spunky today.


----------



## animalmom

The lambs are so sweet!  I really like how you used pallets for the birthing stalls and the way separating walls connect.  Good job!


----------



## secuono

Correction, #11 is Addie. My bad.
So the lambs are RR & I'll be keeping one of them. Other is available.


----------



## secuono

Peri was let out, put her twins in coats.


----------



## secuono

Vanilla had an ewe lamb. Probably keeping, we'll see.


----------



## samssimonsays

Good dogs! Congrats on the lambs!


----------



## secuono

So I am keeping Vanilla's lamb, named her Matilda. 

And Patchie the Pirate had twins just a short while ago. Black ram and white ewe. Both will probably be available. Dual registered.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Named them Gabby & Lucas.


----------



## TAH




----------



## secuono

FatWrinkley had twin ewes while I was out. A black and a white.
Unfortunately, FW has mastitis in both halves and both lambs needed colostrum. Someone on FB heard my plea and met me. 
The ewes will come into the house soon. 

Jesper, Lizzy & Joyce have a home once weaned.

Have a buyer for Nyles & Gabbie, next weekend, as bottle babies. Will pull them tomorrow to bottle feed as well. 

Going from having just one bottle baby at a time to 4!!!!  Sheep Gods, help me!

Hoping to keep one of FW's lambs to replace her. Will send out their samples to be codon tested in a few days.

Found out Snapfish will go through Wallgreens to print my necessary headshots of the lambs. So sending out 8 NABSSAR registrations and 3 OEBSR registrations tomorrow. 

Have just mr Lucas to find a home for currently. 

The two new ewe lambs will be called Tilly & Barbara. Whomever I decide to keep will be Tilly.


----------



## Gorman Farm

they are just adorable


----------



## secuono

Black lamb tries to eat before I even get the bottle turned around. White one still needs some help, but happily eats once its in her mouth. 
Two is nice. I can make a fresh bottle each feeding and waste not a drop.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Goatgirl47

They are so stinkin' cute! Congratulations!


----------



## secuono

Late night decisions. Decided to offer both ewe lambs. And by morning, the twins as well as Lucas have a pending home!

Very glad I went and bought 7 new ewes last year! =0

So back to no lambs available currently. Nine ewes due to lamb still.


----------



## secuono

Lolla had a white ram around 6:20pm today.


----------



## secuono

Ewes w/lambs and two who look due now are locked up for the storm.


----------



## Gorman Farm

wow congrats on all your lambs!!


----------



## secuono

=/
I knew it!
 
Ah well. It's wet and gross, like a sopping wet, icy sponge...so glad the tiny lambs aren't in that mess.


----------



## animalmom

Good call on bringing the girls into the barn.  All those beautiful sheep bodies make it look like you need a bigger barn!


----------



## secuono

Shelly had a ram lamb. He'll be available once weaned.


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Good call on bringing the girls into the barn.  All those beautiful sheep bodies make it look like you need a bigger barn!



Would be nice, but no money for that.


----------



## secuono

Otto, Lolla's boy, saying hello to Tatiana.


----------



## secuono

Latte had a ram.


----------



## secuono

Creep feed area up & more hay stacked. Set until true spring shows up to grow the grass.
It's so...beige....lol.


----------



## secuono

All feed was gone, clean dish. Hmmm. Put up a game camera to see if it is lsmbs or dogs.

Chocolate had an ewe lamb, Twinkie is the sire, RR.


----------



## mysunwolf

Our creep feed was empty yesterday morning, and then slowly the 2-3 week old lambs started coming up with scours! Ahck. Never had that happen before. In a way it might be best if it was the dog!


----------



## secuono

It's just chopped hay, pelleted hay and then a very tiny amount of grains sprinkled in. Second year trying to grain them so I can make them a bit more friendly. 

Many are already grazing and chewing cud like cute micro versions of the adults. Though, they look very smug when lounging and chewing cud!

Funny thing, dogs love pelleted hay, so I wouldn't be surprised if they scarffed it all down.


----------



## secuono

Found out my transporter told people about me. Explains why I can't keep up with demand! Lol

I was thinking of just getting one more new ram and castrating Billy so I can keep him for his wool. But now, I think I need to bring in a few more new ewes from out west! Keeping 2 or 3 back of my own won't be enough, lol! 

But that brings up a dilemma, as I need to get the fence on the new land finished this year...but clearly also need more ewes...Oh goodness...I wonder if I should try and get people to invest so I can buy sheep and then return w/profit to them in a year or two...hmmm...


----------



## secuono

Alright, so game camera confirmed that the rats have repopulated, carp!
Birds come during the day, ewes find a way to just hardly reach, dogs try to get in but fail and one lamb went in this morning, but no food left by then.


----------



## mysunwolf

Eek, rats!!


----------



## secuono

I came back with traps and what do I find? 
Patchie bent the metal section, then had her head shoved in the wood pallet and ate everything. =/

So I redid the creep area. Braced the metal panel, used a pallet to brace against the wall & front panels. Shouldn't be able to get to it now...

I can't use poison, since the dogs chew the rats and don't want one to fall into water and somehow poison everyone.  =/


----------



## secuono

All new moms w/lambs are out. 
5 ewes left. 

Been noticing lots of ads for Babydoll wool, not coated, and they are going for nearly twice as much, or more, than I sell them for! I've been looking into coats since last fall, hoping to have a few made for some of the sheep to wear starting this fall.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I may have found a second ram lamb! Now to wait on the first to be born.....lol!


----------



## secuono

Went ahead and set up a giant bucket trap for the rats, since they missed the snap traps.


----------



## secuono

Should be sleeping, but was rewriting my sheep notes, because they are a mess, and ended up also making a preliminary breeding groups list for this year! So this will change some.

I'm hoping FW & Lolla have ewes next year for me to keep back, then FW will be for sale & Lolla retired. Bred to Billy.

Billy's group will have only NABSSAR ewes. If all ewes have at least one ewe lamb for me to keep, then Billy will be castrated & kept for his wool. If not, I may keep him intact another year to breed any ewes who didn't have an ewe lamb for me to keep. Won't repeat this a third time, though.
Hoping to keep 5 ewe lambs from this group next year.
▪Billy × FatWrinkley, Marshmallow, Surry, Lolla, Chocolate.

New RR Rams are dual reg, so they will be bred to dual reg ewes. But one ewe is just NABSSAR. And they will be paired this year with the same color, so black x black & white x white. But have one extra black ewe, so she'll be with the white ram, unless I end up keeping back another black ewe or buying one to even out the numbers.
I may keep some ewe lambs from these two groups next year.
▪White ram × Sugar, Patchie, Shelly, Vanilla, Addie, Matilda.
▪Black ram × Marley, Emmie, Cocoa, Latte, Periwinkle, Eloise.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

All born lambs are now sold! =0
Last 5 ewes still holding out on me.


----------



## secuono

Alright, sending a deposit for a 2nd ram lamb Monday. And may also be getting an ewe lamb as well from yet another state, unknown codon, sire is RR though. Probably white in color and also dual registered. Glad all the lambs sold so I have the funds to get them! 

So one from Kentucky, another from Missouri and last from Nebraska!

The 2nd ram, cute little face-


----------



## secuono

Had a coat made for the sheep, this wasn't the sheep I measured before...lol


----------



## animalmom

Ah don't be hard on the sheep, she may grow into the coat.


----------



## secuono

She'd have to shorten her back. =/


Last of the bottle lambs are gone to their new home. 

The 5 ewes are still holding out. Cocoa & Marley seem close.


----------



## secuono

Looks like Marley _may_ lamb today.




Moved her to a jug, she walked pretty nicely on the lead. Thank goodness!


----------



## secuono

Marley just had twin ewes! Juliana & Audry.
Need to be codon tested. One will be kept.
Sire is Billy. Can be NABSSAR registered.


----------



## animalmom

Absolutely darling!


----------



## Alexz7272

So cute!


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cutie Patooties!


----------



## secuono

Looks like I could be waiting all spring! Especially on Surry, she was a hussy in January. Of course, any born that late are by Maciej. Looks like I moved him in Jan 6th and moved him out Feb 7th.


----------



## secuono

Results came back, both of Marley's girls are RR! 
Keeping one of them. 

Waiting on someone who was interested in two ewes. If she doesn't want the singleton, Lucia, I'll be keeping her as well, as she is RR, too. 

And still waiting on the last 4 ewes to lamb. They don't seem close. Probably will lamb after shearing, which still hasn't been scheduled. =/


----------



## secuono

5 lambs started weaning today!


----------



## secuono

Saw the cat in the first picture.


----------



## secuono

So the possible new ewe won't happen,  but that's okay. 
The two ram lambs are still set, working on scheduling their pickup now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Otto has left for his new home! 

Pulling Norman to wean. Garrett a couple days after. Lucia on the 5th & Juliana & Audry on the 27th. 

I may have a buyer for Audry & Lucia, just need to take pictures of them squared up to send to the buyer.


----------



## secuono

7 days left before its confirmed wether Marshmallow is bred to Billy or not. 

Cocoa looks round and she started being aggressive towards the dogs.

Emmie looks wider, hoping for twins like she had last year. 

Surry & Marshmallow both look a little fat, that's about it. 

If they have ewes, I'll be keeping them! Unless they have twin ewes, then the other will be available. 

Have someone wanting a ram, so hoping for one ram and rest ewes, lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## AimeeDx

Hi, I've been stalking a bunch of lambing threads lately, and finally found one up to date! I'm getting 2 little twin ewes to breed from once they get older (purebred dorper) So i'm building up my experience, plus, i like looking at tiny baby lamb pics Just wondering, any more little lambs? Also, you're sheep look more like toys than live animals (meant as a good thing because they are just so fluffy, i really like their faces)


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE Texas @aimmeDx   Not sure why you say "finally found one up to date"? There are quite a few threads dealing with sheep that have been posted within the past few weeks... unless you're specifically looking for lambing threads. It seems that most threads (aside from journals) are started by a person with an issue or problem and once it's been addressed, the thread "dies" or goes to sleep over time. But those threads provide a wealth of information and shared experience, even if the posts aren't recent. Good to see you've been stalking  Hope you'll stick around and do some browsing  If you check out some of the other lambing journals, there should be lots of pics to look at. Congrats on your soon to be acquired Dorper ewes! Perhaps you could go over to the new member's area and post a quick intro? That way we can all "meet & greet" you appropriately without hijacking someone else's journal thread   Oh, and please put at least your general location in your profile as that's pretty important info (climate/hot/cold/dry/wet/altitude/soil type/etc.) when/if you ask for help or advice... Make yourself at home!


----------



## AimeeDx

Sorry! I didn't mean to hijack at all! You actually said something about most of my post, except the one i wanted to get a reply too! Any more lambs?


----------



## secuono

Are you asking if I will have more lambs born this year, @AimeeDx ? 
If so, yes, have 4 more ewes I'm waiting on to lamb. 
Otherwise, I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## secuono

Marshmallow seems to be puffing up and more pink. She's got 3 days left.


----------



## AimeeDx

Yea that's what I meant


----------



## secuono

I'm going to say Marshmallow isn't going to lamb with a Billy lamb. =/


----------



## secuono

Nope, nothing from Marsh.

So back to weanlings. Currently 8 of them.


----------



## animalmom

Your lambs are too darn cute!  Good thing one won't fit in a USPS box.


----------



## secuono

Moved the fence a few feet, they did a great job!


----------



## secuono

Moved them into the garden yard. Not gardening much this year, lol.


----------



## secuono

Sheep have been sheared. Some of the ewes are thinner than I like.  

Rams-


 

Ewes-


 

And the pile of wool. Some are trash, a few I'm keeping and rest may also be junk or good to give away.-


----------



## secuono

Surry has an udder developing, none of the others do.


----------



## secuono

Underside of some of the fleeces.


 

So many! Drying out. Gotta skirt them tomorrow & figure out which I'm keeping, tossing & selling.


----------



## mysunwolf

Why do you have them drying? Haven't heard of this before.


----------



## secuono

mysunwolf said:


> Why do you have them drying? Haven't heard of this before.



Sheep got rained on, then locked up for 2 days while it kept raining until they were shorn. 
I don't have any small hole mesh over those cattle panels, so them being heavy with water makes it hard to flip them to skirt w/o it falling through the large holes.


----------



## norseofcourse

That's a lot of fleece!  Hope you have plenty nice enough to work with and sell.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I've had to reschedule so many shearing clients due to rain. Not a good spring for shearers! Have fun playing with all those lovely fleeces when they're dry! There's a fb group called Dirty Fleece Done Dirt Cheap that one of my shearing clients mentioned that you might try listing some you don't think are great on before throwing them out. Someone might want it for something.


----------



## secuono

Roving Jacobs said:


> I've had to reschedule so many shearing clients due to rain. Not a good spring for shearers! Have fun playing with all those lovely fleeces when they're dry! There's a fb group called Dirty Fleece Done Dirt Cheap that one of my shearing clients mentioned that you might try listing some you don't think are great on before throwing them out. Someone might want it for something.



I'm in that group already.


----------



## secuono

The twins, Audry & Juliana


----------



## mysunwolf

secuono said:


> Sheep got rained on, then locked up for 2 days while it kept raining until they were shorn.
> I don't have any small hole mesh over those cattle panels, so them being heavy with water makes it hard to flip them to skirt w/o it falling through the large holes.



Oh good, I thought it was a step I had missed in the wool processing


----------



## secuono

Surry's backside


----------



## secuono

Surry is annoyed today. 4 days until lamb watch starts again!


Norman's owner was a no-show, no contact either yesterday. Hopefully they'll reschedule soon.


Waiting on the new owners of Jesper, Lizzy & Joyce now. Should arrive soon. 

Started making friends with Lucia yesterday. Kinda hoping her potential buyer won't want her, lol.


----------



## secuono

Gone to their new home.


----------



## secuono

Waiting for Surry got me wanting to fix up the barn.
Tore down the pallets, welded junk wire & old woven fencing to put up wood boards. The 3 older horses learned to stay calm when a leg is stuck in fencing from it, lol, but its time for proper boards.
Only a third done so far.
Roofer coming soon to check on leaky spots before hay is made & needs to be stacked within the barn. IDK where I'm going to stuff 250-300 square bales into! =0


----------



## secuono

Surry is less puffy today, which made me not recognize her, LOL. Had to hop over there to check others to see if she was there, but she was in the barn & I thought it wasn't her until she came around the corner. 
Then Tatiana demanded a head rub, then a back rub....then Periwinkle wanted to be loved on, Lolla shoved her way in on the scratchings. FW & Chocolate thought they also wanted to be loved on, but changed their minds. Peri & Tatiana refused to leave, so I eventually ran off or I'd be there all day!
Sometime next week, someone will be closing up as many holes & gaps in the barn roof.


----------



## secuono

Very different twins, lol. Being weaned.



 

 



Eloise kinda likes me.


 

Lucia kinda likes me, too.


 

Norman sometimes likes me.


 

 

 

 

Waiting around.


----------



## secuono

Aurdy & Juliana in the 1st weaning pen.




Eloise being nosey




Perfect ears on Lucia


----------



## secuono

They'll be living in the barn, so thought I'd add them here.
2 dark ones.


----------



## secuono

Thought Surry was going to lamb, but nope.


----------



## secuono

Should of locked her up last night. Now she's in a headgate.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on the lamb. Why's she in a headgate? Is she refusing the lamb?


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Grats on the lamb. Why's she in a headgate? Is she refusing the lamb?



Yes.
Went out and found the lamb alone, dry and cleaned up. Dogs may of accidentally scared off Surry or she left the lamb on her own, who knows. Not sure when she was born either. 
I let her free a little while ago & she seems to of accepted her, but I'll be checking in on them tonight to be sure.


----------



## secuono

Moved the twins in with the other weanlings.
What are lambs called after they are weaned? Hmm


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

1AM check on Surry's lamb, all seems well.


----------



## secuono

Cocoa had a ram lamb!! Sire Maciej.


----------



## secuono

Tilly, Surry's girl. Today's weight- 6.10#.


 


Malcolm, Cocoa's boy. Today's weight- 3.5#.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Roving Jacobs

I can't believe you're still lambing, I would have gone nuts by now! They sure are cute though


----------



## animalmom

Sweet little kitties!  They are your new barn cats, right?


----------



## secuono

Roving Jacobs said:


> I can't believe you're still lambing, I would have gone nuts by now! They sure are cute though



Yeah, used a cleanup ram this year, so expecting lambs for another 3ish weeks.


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Sweet little kitties!  They are your new barn cats, right?



Yeah. I don't need any more useless housecats, lol. The housedog catches more critters than the cats, hah. She got a mole the other day, left it by the couch....ick!


----------



## secuono

Tilly & Malcolm are fat n happy.
I had made the pens into one, but Surry had a cow n beat up Cocoa. =/ So split them back up, but made the pens larger. They'll be in there much longer than others, since the ewe flock is in with the horses n that's dangerous for tiny lambs. 



Also...
Officially keeping Lucia! 
RR. NABSSAR. Chocolate × Twinkie
Great ear set, stout & fluffy faced.


----------



## secuono

Miss kitty doesn't like dogs. Mr kitty doesn't mind them.


----------



## secuono

Last 2 + T seem puffy.

And now kitten pics.
Mr kitten took a nap on me. Miss kitten soon followed.


----------



## secuono

Holy smokes! I forgot I'll be waiting until July 16th!  Ugh...

At least all 3 seem to be bred.


----------



## secuono

Moved Emmie in with the mommas w/babies & weanling lambs today. 
She's getting closer!


----------



## secuono

1 month left to wait!


----------



## secuono

What excellent timing!
Emmie had a ram lamb!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!!


----------



## secuono

Named him Oden.


----------



## luvmypets

secuono said:


> Moved Emmie in with the mommas w/babies & weanling lambs today.
> She's getting closer!
> View attachment 35874 View attachment 35875


I find it sad that my one ewe looks like this when she has 3 month old twins, she is a fatty


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Beautiful!


----------



## secuono

One of two new ram lambs loaded up & heading to me!
Soon!


----------



## animalmom

A new fuzzy face!  What are you going to name this handsome lad?


----------



## secuono

Oh crapz! He'll be dropped off tonight or tomorrow morning. 
I wonder if I can just tell him yo toss em over the fence.....IDK if I'll be conscious enough, lol!
Other ram will be picked up on the rest of the trip.

Single born white, Sebastian, from Emma Bell in Kentucky. 
Triplet born black, Michaelis, from Erin Jeff Cole in Missouri.

No one has noticed where the names are from...yet.


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

I win, I win!
*Sebastian Michaelis* is the antihero in the manga and anime series Kuro****suji.


----------



## goatgurl

whoohooo shiny dime for @frustratedearthmother!!  what cute guys.  I see sheep math going into overtime at your house. they all look so good out grazing.  congrats on the two new guys.


----------



## secuono

frustratedearthmother said:


> I win, I win!
> *Sebastian Michaelis* is the antihero in the manga and anime series Kuro****suji.



Lol, correct!
But! Did you cheat or already know the name?  

He's my favorite.

Can't believe you can't even spell words with accidental curse words in the center without them getting censored!  =/


----------



## secuono

goatgurl said:


> whoohooo shiny dime for @frustratedearthmother!!  what cute guys.  I see sheep math going into overtime at your house. they all look so good out grazing.  congrats on the two new guys.



Yup, hoping to keep a LOT of ewe lambs next year & the following one. Then hopefully sell all lambs from the 3rd spring onward for several years.


----------



## secuono

10am! Can't sleep, too excited.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Did you cheat or already know the name?


Of course I cheated, lol!    

Sorry....busted...


----------



## secuono

Give back that shinny dime!
You get a rusty old penny!


----------



## secuono

One down, one to go!


----------



## animalmom

I really don't think "Oh crapz!" is such a nice name for such a good looking fellow.   Just saying.  I would not want to be the one in the yard yelling that name.


----------



## secuono

Michaelis is so sweet! 
Can't lead, had to carry him, but once free, so mellow & happy to be near by.


----------



## secuono

Sebastian is on his way!!


----------



## secuono

Decided to introduce Mitchealis to the rams. He was so sad & lonely.


----------



## secuono

Sebastian is Here!
Jonathan Lippert, my hauler, carried him right into the yard. He started grazing immediately, super mellow & friendly.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Okay, if Maciej doesn't sell, this will be the breeding groups.
Tatiana will be in Kris's group.


----------



## secuono

Considering offering microchipping for the lambs from next spring onward.

Most want them as pets, so seems like a fair guess they may also want them chipped in case a tag is lost and need extra security verifying sheep identity and ownership.

Chipping is pretty common here at least. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## secuono

Last day and no last second lambs.
So lambing season is over.
See y'all in the 2018 thread!!


----------



## secuono

Malcolm is going to his new home on the 6th.
Audry is going to her new home the following week.


----------



## secuono

Gone to his new home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

In the front seat? That's funny!  But, I sent two goats to a new home in the back seat of a Cadillac with only a sheet on the seat!


----------



## secuono

No point in having the passenger seat installed, so I use my car for transport. Had everything up to a mini horse in there.
There's a thick plastic liner under the towels. He peed 14 times in 2hrs!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was wondering where the front seat was - just thought it was laid back as far as it would go.  A mini-horse?!!!!!   That's a pic that I'd wanna see, lol.  


secuono said:


> He speed 14 times in 2hrs!!


He musta been nervous, lol!


----------



## secuono

Three hour drive from Maryland. 
Occasionally, previous owner sends me a text message, but she has not taken me up on my offers for them to visit her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is the cutest thing ever!  You must have gotten some funny looks going down the highway!


----------

